# Alessandro Greco verso il ritorno in Rai



## fabri47 (29 Marzo 2019)

Il conduttore *Alessandro Greco*, famoso per aver condotto in passato il game show musicale Furore e, più recentemente, il quiz pomeridiano *Zero e Lode*, sarebbe *pronto a tornare in Rai*.

Come affermato da TvBlog, il presentatore pugliese, purtroppo poco presente in tv negli ultimi anni nonostante abbia sempre garantito buoni risultati d'ascolto attraverso le trasmissioni da lui condotte, dovrebbe tornare su Rai 1, dalla stagione 2019/2020, con un quiz (non è specificato se sarà Zero e Lode o un format del tutto nuovo). Questo nuovo programma andrà in onda sempre al pomeriggio e potrebbe essere collocato tra Vieni da Me di Caterina Balivo e La Vita in Diretta, prendendo il posto della soap Il Paradiso delle Signore che non sarà rinnovata per gli eccessivi costi.


----------

